# EMLA in pregnancy



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

I have been using Emla for my clexane jabs but I am 8 weeks PG. It did not occur to me that I shouldn't use it.... Now I am really worried. Could I have caused any damage to the embryo? I'm really panicking.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't worry hun, these things happen.   

From what the company have put in the official datasheet, it would seem that they believe it to be safe, but with all these things they don't want to comit themselves entirely.

Have a read for yourself (it is a bit jargony - so if you don't understand anything get back to me, but it looks OK to me anyway)

''Animal studies do not indicate any direct or indirect harmful effects on pregnancy, embryo-foetal development, parturition or postnatal development.
Pregnancy
Lidocaine and prilocaine cross the placental barrier and may be absorbed by the foetal tissues. It is reasonable to assume that lidocaine and prilocaine have been used in a large number of pregnant women and women of childbearing age. No specific disturbances to the reproductive process have so far been reported, e.g. an increased incidence of malformations or other directly or indirectly harmful effects on the foetus. However caution should be exercised when used in pregnant women.''

If you want to, you can telephone the local medicines information service in the hospital pharmacy and they can do an official search of the literature for you to put your mind at ease. The amount absorbed is probably very small through adult skin and then there is a very large volume it will be diluted in an adult human.

Try not to worry.


----------



## Vissa (May 9, 2011)

Oh Holly... Thank you, thank you, thank you. This has put my mind at rest as I was reading all sorts of conflicting information last night. I will ice the area from now on. I only have another 4 weeks til I can stop my clexane so it is manageable! 

Thanks again x


----------

